# now that charley is gone



## heckler7 (Apr 1, 2017)

I dont feel a need to check in here anymore, the only reason I post in AG is to keep charles company, I see all you other degenerates at ASF


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Apr 1, 2017)

So where the hell did charley go? 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## G3 (Apr 1, 2017)

He went some where with Liz Warren


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 1, 2017)

He'll be back. They always come back.


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 2, 2017)

He brought such great joy and love and porn.........

RIP


----------



## solidassears (Apr 2, 2017)

He needed to go find a safe space to cry after SheriV called him out.. Poor lil snowflake..


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2017)

damn it, I will miss his liberal bullshit posts.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 2, 2017)

never seen anyone melt themselves


----------



## SheriV (Apr 3, 2017)

You guys are not being very supportive :/


I love charley ...i just thought he was overfocused


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 3, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I love you- I hate trump...
> 
> uhm...but...you're going sideways
> 
> ...





charley said:


> ...... ok ..you guys win !!!       later ,,,



Hurt feelings are a mother fucker, just sayin....


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> Hurt feelings are a mother fucker, just sayin....



^^^^ he knows


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## solidassears (Apr 3, 2017)

SheriV said:


> You guys are not being very supportive :/
> 
> 
> I love charley ...i just thought he was overfocused



Yeah you were right and he needs to buck up and take criticism as it is meant not as a personal attack. IMO he has way too much emotion invested in politics.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 4, 2017)

SheriV said:


> You guys are not being very supportive :/
> 
> 
> I love charley ...i just thought he was overfocused


everyone here likes charley, no one attacked him personally, he posted his anti trump rants and got some responses back and melted. he took his hate of trump out on all of us instead of actually debating which requires you to listen to the other side and understand their point before you reply.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 4, 2017)

dont piss in the ocean cause your mad at japan


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 4, 2017)

That's why the ocean is so salty...........


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 4, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> That's why the ocean is so salty...........


I thought it was from all the gay sex in california


----------



## SheriV (Apr 4, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> everyone here likes charley, no one attacked him personally, he posted his anti trump rants and got some responses back and melted. he took his hate of trump out on all of us instead of actually debating which requires you to listen to the other side and understand their point before you reply.



I never listen to guys points...fuck all of you 

...kidding...maybe


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 5, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I never listen to guys points...fuck all of you
> 
> ...kidding...maybe


----------



## BadGas (Apr 5, 2017)

sexist liberal

kidding.. maybe



SheriV said:


> I never listen to guys points...fuck all of you
> 
> ...kidding...maybe


----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2017)

it was supposed to say "you guys" ..and I am a sexist li.....wait a min

FUCK YOU FASCISTS ..lol ...kidding...sorta


----------



## BadGas (Apr 5, 2017)

for real



SheriV said:


> it was supposed to say "you guys" ..and I am a sexist li.....wait a min
> 
> FUCK YOU FASCISTS ..lol ...kidding...sorta


----------



## SheriV (Apr 6, 2017)

heh

I wonder how many ridiculous left/right general insults and or derogatory phrases we could compile


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## meanstreek (Apr 6, 2017)

god luv trump

trump luv god

trump is god

no mexxes

no blacks


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## BadGas (Apr 6, 2017)

It depends if we're really trying hard.. or half-assing it.. 

I bet quite a bit.. minimal effort.





SheriV said:


> heh
> 
> I wonder how many ridiculous left/right general insults and or derogatory phrases we could compile


----------



## BadGas (Apr 6, 2017)

this f'ing guy.. smh.



meanstreek said:


> god luv trump
> 
> trump luv god
> 
> ...


----------



## independent (Apr 7, 2017)

I talked to Charlie.  He said he overdosed on edibles after heavyiron attacked him. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 7, 2017)

he finally got his like button, and even rep stars, he told Prince he now wants I love Lucy back on the air, the new cigarette tax pulled and Obama back in the white house and Prince said no, what a bastard


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2017)

*charie did not read this:*

*WARNING -* Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in here. Adults 18+ Years Old Only!


----------



## SheriV (Apr 8, 2017)

I wasn't even trying to hate talk at charley either- I just thought he was getting upset preaching to the choir
I do it too but not with such sustained effort


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 9, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I wasn't even trying to hate talk at charley either- I just thought he was getting upset preaching to the choir
> I do it too but not with such sustained effort


the problem with talkng thru messages is the person sending the message meant something completely different than the person recieving it.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 9, 2017)

Yeah. I feel bad


----------



## BadGas (Apr 9, 2017)

Seriously.. I love Charley, tho I disagree with him on politics, I still think he's cool cat. 

When you made the post about the intervention.. i thought it was funny..with a degree of truth to it. He was going absolutely nutz. 

I was really surprised that he took it personally.. bc you 2 usually seem to be on the same page. 

I always thought it was ok for someone on the same team, to dish out mild constructional criticism.. You gave me the impression you were looking out for him really.. 



SheriV said:


> I wasn't even trying to hate talk at charley either- I just thought he was getting upset preaching to the choir
> I do it too but not with such sustained effort


----------



## SheriV (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks. That's how I meant it...well meaning constructive criticism with an attempt at humor 

I am on the same team as charley..I get rabid about it too buy not with the same sustained effort -I decide I don't want to look at it anymore when it gets to be too much


----------



## BadGas (Apr 9, 2017)

I agree with you whole heartedly about just not wanting to look at it anymore. 

Do you remember when you first posted about not wanting to talk politics anymore.. because it was just getting relentless..?? 
And its not the reason we all come here?? 

I thought that was a great point.. but after a while of seeing Charley continually posting threads.. I was starting to wonder about him myself. Then you made the intervention thread. I figured if anyone could get thru to him.. it would have been you, in that way. 

I think politics and this last election cycle really took a huge toll on all us, that cared enough to follow along. To me.. Charley is more evidence of that being the case. 

With that said.. ITS TIME FOR CHARLEY COME HOME!! 



SheriV said:


> Thanks. That's how I meant it...well meaning constructive criticism with an attempt at humor
> 
> I am on the same team as charley..I get rabid about it too buy not with the same sustained effort -I decide I don't want to look at it anymore when it gets to be too much


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 9, 2017)

This last election cycle was brutal. Family and friends on FB all getting bent out of shape and bocking each other. I nuked my real account it was so bad.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 9, 2017)

I un-followed extended family- I dropped one friend that's ...god..this will sound mean and elitist, its not meant to be- I think shes an incredibly kind person, but she isn't super bright... she was so over the top and jumped on insane conspiracy theories from..idk where..but they were crazy over the top and I ignored it for forever until she cited some stat that patently false (by any measure- it wasnt a repub/dem thing it was just weird) and just sort of said- T-check your source out a little better- google that and look around and like 6 of her friends jumped me and she tried to shame me for making the suggestion it might be wrong

shaming I don't take - it fires me up fast so I unfriended her before I said something unkind


----------



## SheriV (Apr 9, 2017)

oh- and as far as talking politics sometimes- thats cool- maybe keep it in a few threads and just add to those threads? but I get on to the board one day and there's like 10- and I genuinely wondered if he was coming unglued and needed a break


----------



## independent (Apr 9, 2017)

Liberals are crybabies.  Enough said. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Apr 9, 2017)

lmao..

Ok.. here's a conservative attempt at humor:
"Sorry.. but the minimum post count for generalizing and criticizing all liberals in a blanket statement, is 6000. Read the board rules" 

With that said... I'm not gonna completely disagree with you.. lol..



independent said:


> Liberals are crybabies.  Enough said.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Apr 9, 2017)

OK.. that's my politics talk for the next month.. 

Otherwise I'm asking sheri to ban me..


----------



## BadGas (Apr 9, 2017)

It caused family members to turn against each other.. friends against friends.. 

I'm all set with that shit.



SheriV said:


> I un-followed extended family- I dropped one friend that's ...god..this will sound mean and elitist, its not meant to be- I think shes an incredibly kind person, but she isn't super bright... she was so over the top and jumped on insane conspiracy theories from..idk where..but they were crazy over the top and I ignored it for forever until she cited some stat that patently false (by any measure- it wasnt a repub/dem thing it was just weird) and just sort of said- T-check your source out a little better- google that and look around and like 6 of her friends jumped me and she tried to shame me for making the suggestion it might be wrong
> 
> shaming I don't take - it fires me up fast so I unfriended her before I said something unkind


----------



## SheriV (Apr 9, 2017)

independent said:


> Liberals are crybabies.  Enough said.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




..
come at me bro!


----------



## independent (Apr 9, 2017)

SheriV said:


> ..
> come at me bro!


I've been drinking so it's not a fair figjt.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Apr 9, 2017)

Fucking hilarious.. both of you. I'm cracking up..  

Fight ..fight..



SheriV said:


> ..
> come at me bro!





independent said:


> I've been drinking so it's not a fair figjt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Apr 9, 2017)

independent said:


> I've been drinking so it's not a fair figjt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



..
Im down two lady drinks- you know- the repackaged wine coolers of yesteryear with snazzier names and flavors


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 9, 2017)

charley disappeared for a bit over the holidays and a hooker with a few gimmicks appeared. charles disappeared again, and the gimmicks are back? coincidence?


----------



## SheriV (Apr 10, 2017)

Internet cross dressing?


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 10, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Internet cross dressing?


he does smoke a lot of weed, shit is strong these days, possibility


----------



## BadGas (Apr 10, 2017)

Jeez.. this may be the wrong place to admit that I'm intimately familiar with those wine coolers..damn that was terrible heartburn. And no such thing as Zantec back then.



SheriV said:


> ..
> Im down two lady drinks- you know- the repackaged wine coolers of yesteryear with snazzier names and flavors


----------



## SheriV (Apr 11, 2017)

Ya. They're back ..rebranded, repackaged and now more like a fruity beer .lol

I love a cpl of them . Somehow they've eliminated the heartburn. Maybe they're brewing it with zantec in it..lol


----------

